# Looking for players in London, ON



## Lonely Tylenol (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm trying to find players to add to our game.  I'm the DM, and we are playing the Age of Worms adventure path from Dungeon.  We're currently in the first adventure, so if you sign up now, you can get in on the ground floor of what promises to be an epic campaign.  I'm looking for mature players who aren't too minimalist (I own a lot of WotC books, and I like to use what I buy) and who enjoy a good blend of tactical play and interesting characterization.  I've been playing for fifteen years.

We're recruiting using many forums, so you may have also seen us on:
This thread, and
this facebook group.

We're looking forward to gaming with you.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Aug 16, 2007)

Bump to highlight edits.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 18, 2007)

I am coming to London to go to Western next month. I might be interested, but school has to come first. Unfortunately, I only have about 16 months of face to face gaming experience, though I have been involved in D&D online chat in forums for about eleven or twelve years.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Aug 19, 2007)

First off, if you want me to be able to get in touch with you, you need to activate emails in your user profile, or post an email in your message.

Anyway, I'll put you in touch with the person who is the main organizer of the group.  Drop a line to heisem (a t) hotmail.com, or go to the Wizards message board link, above.  There are three of us so far.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 20, 2007)

I dropped her an e-mail with some information about me and what I like. We might be compatible, we might not. All I know is that the slow pace of PbP is slowly killing me. I could use another shot with a real group.

I think my biggest concern about the play style for now is what definition of mature you mean. The traditional meaning, or the euphemistic, modern meaning for explicit content?


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Aug 21, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I dropped her an e-mail with some information about me and what I like. We might be compatible, we might not. All I know is that the slow pace of PbP is slowly killing me. I could use another shot with a real group.
> 
> I think my biggest concern about the play style for now is what definition of mature you mean. The traditional meaning, or the euphemistic, modern meaning for explicit content?



Well, I can't speak for the others because they're new to me as well, but I mean "not juvenile."  In other words, I like playing a game that takes itself seriously, at least as well as a work of fantasy fiction does.  I also expect players that take the game seriously and aren't acting like goofy kids.  Not that I don't like to be funny, but I want to be able to get into some good plots and interesting characters.


----------



## Greyskull (Aug 27, 2007)

I would be interested. I live in oakville, but do not have a car, so we will need to see how I can arrive there, but I'd love to get back into gaming.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Aug 28, 2007)

I feel I should point out that Oakville is a very long way from London.

Voila!


----------



## Greyskull (Aug 29, 2007)

Didn't realize that. Guess I'll have to try and find a group closer to my location.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 16, 2007)

Bump to highlight edits


----------

